# guess my bf% please



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Any one able to tell my bf% by sight?


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

16-18% maybe a little less.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

14-15% id say


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

:rolleye:what do we win if we get it right


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers, what would be the max you'd get to on a bulk before cutting, ive been thinking of starting cutting but im gaining well in size and strength so im a bit reluctant


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Did I see you on crimewatch?


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sweat F.A. Mate lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I'm going to say 28%.

That's for having Robbie Williams tattoo's, your lucky i don't neg you just for that.

:tt2:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

pdjs01 said:


> Sweat F.A. Mate lol


say about 16%


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

nodrog said:


> Did I see you on crimewatch?


Not that im aware of


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'm going to say 28%.
> 
> That's for having Robbie Williams tattoo's, your lucky i don't neg you just for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok that didnt work properly


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

22% .


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

18% id say


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

21.68%..... Roughly


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> 21.68%..... Roughly


sorry rob, i think its closer to 21.67 tbh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

For which tit?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

andy said:


> sorry rob, i think its closer to 21.67 tbh.


What was I thinking, feel at right cvnt now :sad:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

andy said:


> sorry rob, i think its closer to 21.67 tbh.


Don't split hairs, this guy is in need of informative answers..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

21.6% I reckon


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> What was I thinking, feel at right cvnt now :sad:


dont sweat it mate....we all make stupid,stupid mistakes sometimes.....

just put it behind you and move forward....


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 21.6% I reckon


waaaaaaaay off mate...way off.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

andy said:


> dont sweat it mate....we all make stupid,stupid mistakes sometimes.....
> 
> just put it behind you and move forward....


I made the mistake of getting a Robbie Williams tattoo once....

No wait, that wasn't me...


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I made the mistake of getting a Robbie Williams tattoo once....
> 
> No wait, that wasn't me...


i know ......robbie fcuking williams........

id rather look like the wee one that shakes like a sh1tting dog when he sings, whats his name again??? mark???

anyway.....id rather emulate him than that other daft [email protected]


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

robbie williams ...fink he was great in miss doubtfire


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Jokes aside, shall i keep bulking or start cutting?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

pdjs01 said:


> Jokes aside, shall i keep bulking or start cutting?


Up to you bro, what's the goal in the bigger picture ?

Bulk or Cut....


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Im quite happy to keep packing on the size, just dont want to much fat to have to shed to get cut up


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

pdjs01 said:


> Im quite happy to keep packing on the size, just dont want to much fat to have to shed to get cut up


Keep the diet clean with moderately high cals, 60% of diet protein and you'll bulk cleanly and drop BF at the same time


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bulk mate

If you cut, you are gonna look skinny.

I'd say 16-17%

Eat big, Train heavy


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok cheers guys


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Tass is right, any lower and you'll be skinny!

Give you an idea of BF, this is me at 15% (calipers)










This is now at 18%....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Were you really 15% with abs?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Were you really 15% with abs?


Yep, machine popped up with 17% , then calipers 15%.

BF is quite different person on person.


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Theres quite a difference in the two photos for 3%bf


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

18.983


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

pdjs01 said:


> Theres quite a difference in the two photos for 3%bf


That's why I put them up mate, fat doesn't just land on the tummy 

My point is, don't worry about BF !

Eat well, train hard and you'll be happy when you look in the mirror


----------

